# Team Redan Racing Video (NSR 2011)



## Redan (Feb 23, 2011)

Team Redan took shots via 4 different camera's (Mast, Boom, Dek, Flip) and compiled a video during the North Sea Regatta 2011. The NSR consist of 2 offshores (total 300 NM) and 10 Up/Down races and is the biggest sail event in the Netherlands (North Sea Scheveningen)

Redan (Dehler39) won the ORC2 overall prize. ORC2 is the biggest and one of the most competitive classes in the Netherlands NSR (32 boats) Dehler39, X412, J-35, IMX-38, First30 etc

YouTube - ‪Team Redan NSR 2011 Inshores‬‏

Please note that the same actions are displayed via different camera's/ angles giving a 360' view

For more info (video's from the offshores, reports and a lot of pictures see: 
Team Redan Blog

Have fun !
Team Redan
"a Dyneema Experience Team"


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice movie

Congratulations for the race!


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Well executed teamwork and good tactical sailing. Well earned award.
Good job!
Jim


----------

